# Finding a room/flat to rent over the internet (A Coruña)



## cymruambyth (Jul 26, 2012)

Hola a todos!

I've accepted an English teaching job in Galicia (A Coruña) and will be moving over there on 10th September. Only thing is, the school doesn't provide accommodation for their teachers so I've basically got to find a room by myself. I can't really afford to take time off work to go over and look for a room so I wondered if it's possible to find a flat or room in a shared house, over the internet?

It was easy enough for me to find rooms this way while I was at uni, is it the same in Spain? I wouldn't know where to start looking on the net and my Spanish is only very basic. Could someone suggest some good flatshare websites?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cymruambyth said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> I've accepted an English teaching job in Galicia (A Coruña) and will be moving over there on 10th September. Only thing is, the school doesn't provide accommodation for their teachers so I've basically got to find a room by myself. I can't really afford to take time off work to go over and look for a room so I wondered if it's possible to find a flat or room in a shared house, over the internet?
> 
> ...


Hi there,
I just did a quick Google using flatshare Coruña Spain and believe it or not, some sites came up. Also for piso compartido Coruña, so give it a try.

I'm interested in your job as I'm an English teacher myself. How did you get it? Is it your first teaching job? It'd be interesting for us to know how you get on if you feel like telling us!


----------



## cymruambyth (Jul 26, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi there,
> I just did a quick Google using flatshare Coruña Spain and believe it or not, some sites came up. Also for piso compartido Coruña, so give it a try.
> 
> I'm interested in your job as I'm an English teacher myself. How did you get it? Is it your first teaching job? It'd be interesting for us to know how you get on if you feel like telling us!


Thanks for the quick reply! I should've mentioned that I have actually looked into a few sites already (idealista, segundamano, etc). I was more interested in whether or not it's possible to find a room from abroad. I'll have another look using the Spanish term you provided though (gracias!).

It is indeed my first teaching job since I completed my CertTESOL course. I found it on a TEFL jobs website and had two Skype interviews with the owner and DoS at the school. I was surprised I managed to get the job from abroad as I'd been told over and over that for jobs in Europe, you're more likely to be hired if you're already in the country. I'll be using this forum while I'm over there (although there doesn't appear to be that many expats in La Coruña lurking about), so will definitely keep you updated on my progress!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

cymruambyth said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! I should've mentioned that I have actually looked into a few sites already (idealista, segundamano, etc). I was more interested in whether or not it's possible to find a room from abroad. I'll have another look using the Spanish term you provided though (gracias!).
> 
> It is indeed my first teaching job since I completed my CertTESOL course. I found it on a TEFL jobs website and had two Skype interviews with the owner and DoS at the school. I was surprised I managed to get the job from abroad as I'd been told over and over that for jobs in Europe, you're more likely to be hired if you're already in the country. I'll be using this forum while I'm over there (although there doesn't appear to be that many expats in La Coruña lurking about), so will definitely keep you updated on my progress!


No there aren't many from the north, and some of those that are hardly ever post. Spain is a such a big country that it is very different in the north and the south, but IME there are just as many things pulling the two halves of the country together as there are pulling it apart. My OH is Basque so I know a little of that area of Spain .

Anyway good luck with the job. I'm sure you'll have a great time. You'll be in a lovely part of the country with lovely people.

PS The English terms also brought up rooms in flats, not just rental of the whole flat.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Maybe try searching on line in the local area newspaper


----------

